# Favorite Hollywood Actor ?



## tk-hassan (May 28, 2015)

Who is your favorite Hollywood Actor? Mine is Jason Statham


----------



## k0nsl (May 28, 2015)

Marlon Brandon, but he died in 2004. I rarely watch TV. I suppose I've always liked Mel Gibson to some extent, he's done some decent movies, or participated in a few I liked. But no more Gibson these days. Ahem  <_<

Max von Sydow in _*‘The Seventh Seal’*_:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7oj9JkcRGc

Oh, and of course Terence _*'Blue Eyes'*_ Hill! How could I ever forget. I grew up watching his movies.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkZQ5iXSMs8
 

T.H is a legend


----------



## drmike (May 28, 2015)

John Wayne 

I watch nothing really.

Caught the tail end of an Orson Welles limited interest final film last week:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F_for_Fake

Interesting ending and topical.


----------



## Tyler (May 28, 2015)

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## William (May 28, 2015)

ONE TRUE GOD

Nicholas CAGE

https://www.reddit.com/r/onetruegod


----------



## stim (May 29, 2015)

Harry Dean Stanton.


----------



## Hxxx (May 29, 2015)

My favorite actor is KVM, for real keep it technology centered.


----------



## MannDude (May 29, 2015)

Johnny Depp, hands down. He always does such an amazing job. Always plays a new and dynamic character that is unlike past rolls. Can't be typecasted. Very talented.

Trailers of my favorite Johnny Depp flicks for those curious:





Under rated but excellent movie with Johnny Depp as the lead. Also for those of you who are Neil Young fans, which you should be, the movie soundtrack is done by Neil Young. Also Iggy Pop plays a character...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d0hEzXrWT4

A great book, a great movie. Watch it if you have not already seen it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scWkP1GdnuU

Such a GREAT movie, very very sad ending. Based on a true story. Depp is amazing in this. I need to rewatch. Also, Penelope Cruz... _HELLO_!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6sLIP3908w

Whats Eating Gilbert Grape is pretty good. Also has Leonardo Dicaprio in it...

*But one of my favorite movies* contains some of the best actors... Brad Pitt and George Clooney.

Not many movies I've watched more than once in theater... this is one I saw three times while still in theater:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwIB_MaeePw

Brad Pitt is a great actor, and does some excellent work.


----------



## MannDude (May 29, 2015)

William said:


> ONE TRUE GOD
> 
> Nicholas CAGE
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/onetruegod


I like Nicholas Cage. Not my favorite actor, and he does some cheesy stuff sometimes but I had an ex that would literally never let me rent any Nick Cage movies. If it had Nick Cage in it, she would immediately dismiss it as shit. 

I had to watch Nick Cage movies alone.


----------



## Nick_A (May 29, 2015)

Mark Wahlberg.or Dwayne Johnson. But no, I didn't see Pain and Gain. D:

Nicolas Cage sucks, discuss.


----------



## William (May 30, 2015)

> But no, I didn't see Pain and Gain


It's not that bad actually.

Vin Diesel also had some good shots.


----------



## fatboy (May 31, 2015)

Ooooh, tough choice for me - either Al Pacino or Dustin Hoffman, although Pacino seems to be doing more comedy type films lately which, in my opinion, isn't his bag. Stay playing the bad guy / gangster and I am a happy man. On the other hand Hoffman can turn his hand to anything and does it well.

The new younger upstarts could learn a lot from both of those guys.


----------



## stakehost (Aug 30, 2015)

My is Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Time4VPS (Sep 15, 2015)

ATM - Matthew McConaughey (Interstellar, Dallas Buyers Club, True Detectives (season 1) etc.)


----------



## Asama (Sep 15, 2015)

Sasha Grey


----------

